# New strap and thank you to relaxer7



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

A massive thanks to @relaxer7 for sending me a lovely mesh strap for my black Momentum Torpedo. Here it is with the standard black rubber that actually came with my white Torpedo.










I didn't get along with that strap because it is way too long for my puny wrist and the strap holders are metal with gaps which are perfectly designed for nipping skin.










So when relaxer7's strap giveaway came up I jumped at the chance to try it on a mesh.
























Looks great and comfy to boot. I am well pleased. Here's a final comparison shot. If anyone would like the rubber strap for nout just pm me. (It's 22mm and I had to put an extra hole in it)


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Although many guys change straps more times than they change their shirt, some look ok while some look well........ not very good, this one looks just the job, all for nothing too.... a result i reckon!


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

looks really good :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

PM sent........... :tongue:


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Davey P said:


> PM sent........... :tongue:


 Owt for nowt! :tongue:


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Davey P said:


> PM sent........... :tongue:


 Should have known it. It's all yours Davey.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Get in! :yahoo:

In return for this generous gesture from @kanab22 I will offer up this excellent quality dark blue 20mm diver's style strap:



Free to the first person with the required 50+ posts who comments on here that they want it :thumbs_up:

Please note: I'm off skiing tomorrow, so this won't be posted until after 17th February.

:rltrlt:


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Davey P said:


> Get in! :yahoo:
> 
> In return for this generous gesture from @kanab22 I will offer up this excellent quality dark blue 20mm diver's style strap:
> 
> ...


 I'll have it please if that's okay. Cheers!!!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mrzee said:


> I'll have it please if that's okay. Cheers!!!


 No problemo mate. If you can PM your name and address ASAP I might have time to post it tomorrow.

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm feeling pretty happy right now so I'll have a look in my box at work tomorrow and see what I can offer :yes:


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Anybody need one (or both of these):










Nato is 20mm and the perlon is 22mm.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Just to follow up on this one, I received the black rubber strap from Gordy ( @kanab22 ) and fitted it to this Fossil diver:



Matches the watch perfectly, and is made from a lovely thick and soft rubber, which is really comfortable on the wrist (I wrapped the back of the two metal strap keepers in black insulating tape to stop them pulling my arm hairs).

Here's how it looks on the wrist:





Thanks again mate, the generous gesture was much appreciated :notworthy:

:rltrlt:


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

You're very welcome, Davey. That's a great looking watch. The strap definitely compliments it nicely. Result! :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

kanab22 said:


> You're very welcome, Davey. That's a great looking watch. The strap definitely compliments it nicely. Result! :thumbsup:


 Cheers fella :thumbs_up:


----------

